# Outdoor shower



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

How many of you have an outdoor shower? I really want one. I want to be able to spend a hard, dirty day in the yard and shower before coming inside.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

we've talked about adding one but haven't to this point. would be nice once yard work is done or if we go to the beach to hose off quickly. saw one at HD the other day made out of PVC fence material. looked pretty good.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a friend who has one. Pretty cool if you can make it fit into your landscape.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> I have a friend who has one. Pretty cool if you can make it fit into your landscape.


How does his do so?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

He lives in the middle of the woods on some acreage, so it blends right in.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Always wanted one as well. No good place to put it though mostly because of privacy issues. You know drones and stuff :lol:


----------

